# [OT?] Linux-Magazin 08/05 Seite 16

## chrib

Im neuen Linuxmagazin 08/05 steht ein kurzer Artikel über den Wechseln von Daniel Robbins zu Microsoft. An sich nichts neues, aber was mich doch ein wenig stutzig macht ist der zweite Abschnitt des Artikels bzw. der Anfang des Satzes:

 *Linuxmagazin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Debian-basierte Distribution Gentoo hat sich vor allem wegen ihrer hohen Anpassungsfähigkeit und ihres BSD-artigen Portage-Systems in recht kurzer Zeit eine treue Fangemeinde erarbeitet.

 

Hat irgendwer einen Link für mich, der die Aussage des Satzanfangs verifiziert oder widerlegt? Auf den Dokuseiten von Gentoo.org konnte ich auf die Schnelle nichts zum eigentlichen entstehen der Distribution finden.

----------

## blue.sca

Hier, bei Gentoo History steht, Daniel habe zwar mit Debain angefangen, jedoch eine vollkommen neue Distro entwickelt. Das ist das gleiche, was ich irgendwo schonmal gehört habe ohne jegliche Links zu Hintergründen. Gentoo ist ein LFS Produkt. Damit wurde, wieder einmal, schlecht recherchiert.

----------

## hoschi

Das ist "Bullshit" Gentoo und Debian haben nichts gemeinsam*, man sagt Portage und Apt-Get lediglich nach auf dem gleichen Level zu spielen.

Gentoo ist ein selbstgebautes Linux form Scratch, mit Portage welches das System leicht wartbar und anpassbar macht.

Portage selbst ist an "Ports"(?) von BSD angelehnt.

*Abgesehen vom GNU-System und dem Linux-Kernel natürlich...

----------

## Rüpel

über diesen stümpersatz bin ich auch gestern in der s-bahn gestolpert. ich musste echt lachen.

----------

## chrib

 *blue.sca wrote:*   

> Hier, bei Gentoo History steht, Daniel habe zwar mit Debain angefangen, jedoch eine vollkommen neue Distro entwickelt. Das ist das gleiche, was ich irgendwo schonmal gehört habe ohne jegliche Links zu Hintergründen. Gentoo ist ein LFS Produkt. Damit wurde, wieder einmal, schlecht recherchiert.

 

Arg, Asche auf mein Haupt, das About auf der Webseite hab ich total übersehen.

----------

## blue.sca

habs auch erst beim zweiten Mal gefunden. Braucht man ja nicht so oft :)

----------

## chrism

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Das ist "Bullshit" Gentoo und Debian haben nichts gemeinsam*, 

 

Ich dachte auch immer das sich Gentoo, wenigstens am Anfang, doch einiges bei Debian abgeschaut hat.

Wenn das Falsch ist, woher stammt dann das Gerücht?

Gruss,

Chris

----------

## moe

Abgucken und auf etwas basieren sind aber auch 2 völlig verschiedene Sachen. Und soweit ich weiss gabs nichmal direktes Abgucken, nur das D. Robbins sich hier und da Inspirationen geholt hat.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## dertobi123

 *Meine gestrige Mail an die Redaktion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So sehr ich eine Berichterstattung über Gentoo auch begrüße, ich muss
> 
> leider auf einen Fehler in o.g. Artikel aufmerksam machen:
> ...

 

----------

## Carlo

Bezeichnend für die "Qualität" dieser Publikation...

----------

## dertobi123

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Bezeichnend für die "Qualität" dieser Publikation...

 

Ich war/bin durchaus ein wenig irritiert, zumal es in der Vergangenheit ja schon einige Artikel zu Gentoo gab, so dass ich spätestens vom Schlusslektorat "mehr" erwartet hätte.

Wie ich gestern bereits in einer Diskussion anmerkte, scheint das Denken "Alles was nicht RPM-basiert ist und schon von mehr als 10 Leuten installiert wurde, muß Debian-basiert sein" immer noch sehr weit verbreitet zu sein. Schade!

----------

## amne

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich war/bin durchaus ein wenig irritiert, zumal es in der Vergangenheit ja schon einige Artikel zu Gentoo gab, so dass ich spätestens vom Schlusslektorat "mehr" erwartet hätte.
> 
> 

 

Stimmt. Naja, vermutlich waren halt gerade alle auf Urlaub. Fehler passieren.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie ich gestern bereits in einer Diskussion anmerkte, scheint das Denken "Alles was nicht RPM-basiert ist und schon von mehr als 10 Leuten installiert wurde, muß Debian-basiert sein" immer noch sehr weit verbreitet zu sein. Schade!

 

Genau. *BSD zum Beispiel.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## moe

 *amne wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   
> 
> Wie ich gestern bereits in einer Diskussion anmerkte, scheint das Denken "Alles was nicht RPM-basiert ist und schon von mehr als 10 Leuten installiert wurde, muß Debian-basiert sein" immer noch sehr weit verbreitet zu sein. Schade! 
> ...

 

Ist denn *BSD nicht dasselbe wie Debian GNU/Hurd?

*duck und weg*

----------

## hoschi

Nein, Hurd war der Micro-Kernel der vor fünfzehn Jahren erscheinen hätte sollen, aber er kommt nächstes Jahr  :Wink: 

Linux ist nur der Notübergang...

Ich freue mich ja ehrlich gesagt auf Hurd, dann haben wir mehr Auswahl, auch wenn ich ein "Linuxer" bleiben will.

Aber bis Hurd soweit ist, ist Open-Darwin wahrscheinlich weiter...

----------

## Lenz

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Nein, Hurd war der Micro-Kernel der vor fünfzehn Jahren erscheinen hätte sollen, aber er kommt nächstes Jahr  *

 

* kurz nach Duke Nukem Forever  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

War das vor oder nach Debian Sarge  :Very Happy: 

Oh Shit, das gibts ja schon...wobei Debian-User derzeit ziemlich angepisst sein dürften

----------

## Freiburg

 *Lenz wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Nein, Hurd war der Micro-Kernel der vor fünfzehn Jahren erscheinen hätte sollen, aber er kommt nächstes Jahr  * 
> 
> * kurz nach Duke Nukem Forever 

 

Das ja auch noch entwickelt...

Ihre Codebasis haben die letztens auch weg geworfen, man sieht doch einen haufen Paralelleln  :Laughing: 

----------

